# Shipping a car to New Zealand



## joshaw15 (Apr 11, 2013)

We are in the process of deciding what to ship to new Zealand, and wanted to know if it's worth taking our cars? My husband has an Audi A6 which he doesn't want to part with, however i'm happy to sell my Saab 93 convertible. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

joshaw15 said:


> We are in the process of deciding what to ship to new Zealand, and wanted to know if it's worth taking our cars? My husband has an Audi A6 which he doesn't want to part with, however i'm happy to sell my Saab 93 convertible.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


Hi,

How old are they and how long have you owned them ?

Cheers


----------



## joshaw15 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Audi is 2007 and we have had it for 1 year & 8 months.

Thanks,


----------



## joshaw15 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just looked at what I can get here for my Saab 93 convertible - £5K i'm thinking to maybe to also take that with us too! It's also a 2007 and i've had it for over 2 years.

Cheers.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

joshaw15 said:


> Just looked at what I can get here for my Saab 93 convertible - £5K i'm thinking to maybe to also take that with us too! It's also a 2007 and i've had it for over 2 years.
> 
> Cheers.


Ok so both 2007 cars and owned over 12 months.
At least you wouldn't be stung for GST on either of them which will save you the additional 15% of the value of the car cost for each.

If I could advise you either way though - don't do it.
Its a complete waste of money.
It will cost you minimum GBP1500.00 per car just for the shipping then you need to get letters of compliance from the manufacturer to prove the cars meet frontal impact and emmissions standards here. Unsure if there's a cost to that.
The cars must be spotlessly clean in the UK before departure inside, outside, in the engine bay, wheelarches, underneath - everywhere as it will be inspected by MAF.
If it isn't clean enough MAF will charge you about $500 to have it done at the docks wherever it arrives.
Assuming you get through customs then MAF, you will then need to take it to a Transport Authority partner to get it registered - the AA or VTNZ.
Needs documents of compliance, then a warrant of fitness, then registration (road tax), diesel mileage levy if its a diesel then registration plates. All extra cost.
Only when all this is done can you drive it away.
Lot of work to be driving round in a car with MPH speedo and odometer when everything here is in KM's.
You wouldn't think it would be an issue but it's difficult to comply with the strict speeding laws etc when you haven't got a speedo in KM.
You may experience issues with servicing and repairs as anything with a whiff of european gets a premium slapped on it.
No-one will want to buy them off you also (after you've had them here 2 years - per customs rules) as they are UK spec so essentially you will have to just run them into the ground.
Sorry for the doom and gloom but that's the reality.
There are many good cheap used cars here although majority of them are Japanese imports. Not many european cars here but there are Ford and Vauxhall from Oz.


----------

